# Mar de Histórias



## abrantes (12 Fev 2009 às 11:34)

Vou criar este tópico para colocar alguns casos de grandes epopéias ocorridas no mar,..
Dos antigos navegantes portugueses ao Shackleton,..dos aventureiros do seculo 20, desbravadores da Vendeé Globe,..até Amudsen e Scott,..


----------



## abrantes (12 Fev 2009 às 11:36)

*Cientistas pesquisam o novo Robinson Cruzoé*

*Marco Evers*

Gerações de crianças ficaram hipnotizadas pelas explorações de Robinson Crusoé, mas poucas pessoas têm consciência da figura da vida real que inspirou o clássico. Agora, 300 anos após ter deixado sua ilha-prisão, cientistas descobriram como o verdadeiro Crusoé conseguiu sobreviver.

O que era aquilo? Um fogo queimando em uma ilha deserta do Pacífico Sul? No dia seguinte, o capitão do navio pirata inglês Duke, enviou um grupo armado para ilha para investigar. Quando os homens retornaram, trouxeram duas surpresas: um grande número de lagostas e uma criatura em farrapos.

A figura que subiu a bordo do Duke no dia 2 de fevereiro de 1709 aparentemente era humana, mas tão selvagem quanto um animal, descalça e coberta com pele de cabra. A criatura, extremamente agitada, só era capaz de gaguejar poucas palavras, quase incompreensíveis a princípio, mas suficientes para torná-la imortal.

Em seu romance, primeiramente publicado em 1719, Daniel Defoe batizou o náufrago de “Robinson Crusoé”. Mas o verdadeiro Robinson chamava-se Alexander Selkirk. Era escocês, sétimo filho de um sapateiro de uma aldeia perto de Edimburgo. Ele tinha passado quatro anos e quatro meses em Más a Tierra, ilha varrida pelo vento no arquipélago de Juan Fernandez, a 650 km da costa do Chile. Ele estava tão só quanto um ser humano pode estar. Para Selkirk, não havia o “sexta-feira”, personagem que Defoe criou em seu romance.

Diferentemente de seu equivalente literário, Selkirk não era um náufrago. Seu capitão simplesmente o abandonou após uma longa briga. Ele deve ter olhado em espanto enquanto seu navio partia no horizonte. Entre os poucos itens que manteve estavam alguns artigos de roupa, uma faca, um machado, um revólver, aparelhos de navegação, uma panela, tabaco e uma Bíblia.

No 300º aniversário de sua volta para a sociedade, os cientistas agora podem pintar um quadro claro da existência de Selkirk na ilha. Eles acreditam saber como e onde ele morava, parcialmente por meio de seus objetos recém descobertos. Sua vida após ser resgatado também pôde ser reconstruída, fornecendo um retrato do verdadeiro Robinson que nem sempre é enaltecedor -mas ainda assim típico dos marginais que partiam para os mares naqueles tempos.

Selkirk era um pirata bêbado, violento e de pavio curto. Nascido em uma família problemática, fugiu para os mares quando tinha apenas 17 anos. Trabalhando em navios privados no Mediterrâneo e no Caribe, ele roubava espanhóis e franceses. Apesar de não ser burro e ter subido para a posição de navegador, seu temperamento era precário. Selkirk aparentemente sempre teve dificuldades para lidar com outras pessoas, o que talvez tenha sido precisamente a razão para que aguentasse seu confinamento solitário na ilha com tanto sucesso.

David Caldwell, 57, é arqueólogo do Museu Nacional Escocês de Edimburgo. Seu campo em geral é história escocesa, que ele estuda do conforto de seu escritório. Entretanto, quando Daisuke Takahashi, fanático por Robinson Crusoé, pediu-lhe que viajasse com ele para a ilha do pirata abandonado, foi uma oferta que não pôde resistir.

O entusiasta Takahashi tinha obtido fundos da National Geographic Society para sua expedição, mas precisava de um verdadeiro acadêmico como seu parceiro. Caldwell certamente era bem qualificado. Duas das relíquias mais famosas de Selkirk estavam na coleção de seu museu: um recipiente para água que o pirata pode ter esculpido ele mesmo, e um baú do Norte da Itália, que Selkirk teria capturado no Mediterrâneo, segundo Caldwell.

Os dois homens passaram mais de um mês na ilha, que foi oficialmente rebatizada de ilha Robinson Crusoé em 1966. Ainda é um local silencioso que hoje abriga cerca de 600 pessoas, na maior parte pescadores de lagostas. Tem duas ruas de terra e duas dúzias de veículos. Não tem restaurantes nem bares. Cruzeiros ocasionalmente lançam âncora em Robinson Crusoé, na rota das ilhas Galápagos para a Terra do Fogo.

A ameaça espanhola
Caldwell e Takahashi recentemente descreveram suas descobertas na revista acadêmica “Post-Medieval Archaelogy”. Eles escavaram em um ponto que Takahashi, que tinha visitado a ilha antes, acreditava ser o acampamento de Selkirk: uma clareira bem protegida em um morro vulcânico, quase 300m acima do nível do mar, cercada de arbustos. Selkirk escolheu não morar na praia porque era perigoso demais. Apesar de não temer canibais, como fazia Robinson Crusoé no romance, os espanhóis eram uma ameaça. Eles o teriam matado ou escravizado.

A equipe logo descobriu os restos de um baú de munição espanhol. Os espanhóis tinham ocupado a ilha em 1750 para impedir que seus inimigos continuassem a usá-la como porto seguro. Entretanto, Caldwell encontrou duas antigas fogueiras mais antigas abaixo da câmara -e ossos carbonizados nelas.

Em torno do local, os pesquisadores encontraram buracos na terra que aparentemente tinham acomodado postes. Talvez Selkirk tivesse construído uma cabana ali, conjeturaram. Quando Caldwell peneirou a terra escavada, descobriu a maior evidência da presença de Selkirk: uma peça de bronze angular, com 1,6 cm. Ele não deu importância à descoberta a princípio, até compreender que o formato do metal se encaixava com um braço de um divisório, que era parte do equipamento de navegação de Selkirk.

Caldwell acredita que o pirata usou seu divisório como ferramenta e o danificou no processo. Um teste metalúrgico revelou que o metal poderia ter vindo de Cornwall. “Esse é o tipo de evidência forte que raramente se tem na arqueologia”, disse o historiador.

Diante do acampamento, havia uma forte subida de outros 300 metros para o posto de observação de Selkirk no topo da montanha, onde provavelmente passava várias horas por dia. Se visse um barco, tinha que decidir se pertencia a um amigo ou inimigo. Deveria acender o fogo ou permanecer escondido? Eles viram alguns navios e dois deles, ambos espanhóis, aportaram na ilha -mas ele conseguiu permanecer incógnito.

Os primeiros oito meses foram difíceis para Selkirk, um pirata em busca de ouro e aventuras, que caiu em depressão. Entretanto, com o tempo, ele começou a criar um lar.

De todas as ilhas nas quais Selkirk poderia ter sido abandonado, essa era praticamente feita sob medida para um sobrevivente. Sua vida logo melhorou, estava melhor do que jamais fora e talvez do que jamais viria a ser. Ele era um prisioneiro, porém mais livre do que nunca.

O clima era ameno na maior parte do ano, em geral seco, não havia animais perigosos nem venenosos e havia riachos de água doce. Focas gordas descansavam na praia, lagostas e variedades de peixes ocupavam as lagoas e plantas comestíveis prosperavam na ilha, inclusive morangos silvestres, agrião, uma forma de pimenta e uma planta com gosto de repolho. A única coisa que não havia era sal, como disse mais tarde àqueles que o resgataram.

Cabras, gatos e ratos
Selkirk não foi a primeira pessoa a morar ali. Em 1575, exploradores espanhóis trouxeram cabras para a ilha, e navios subsequentes trouxeram gatos e ratos, assim como rabanete e nabo. Selkirk domou gatos selvagens para que pudessem defendê-lo contra os ratos que mordiam seus pés à noite. Entretanto, um rebanho de cabras selvagens tornou-se sua maior fonte de divertimento.

Caçar cabras tornou-se um esporte para Selkirk. Ele aprendeu a correr mais do que elas e jogá-las no chão enquanto corriam. Ele soltou muitas, mas, conforme contou, matou 500 para comer a carne e tirar a pele. Ele até registrou cada cabra que matou.

Ele deve ter satisfeito suas urgências sexuais com a masturbação, apesar de haver algum debate entre especialistas se não teria feito sexo com as cabras. Para satisfazer sua necessidade de comunicação, Selkirk lia a Bíblia, rezava, meditava e cantava hinos. Ele confidenciou que nunca fora tão bom cristão como na ilha, e duvidava que jamais o seria novamente.

Selkirk, com 30 e poucos anos, tinha saúde bem melhor do que os marinheiros que o resgataram. Metade da tripulação tinha contraído escorbuto após uma dura viagem da Inglaterra. Entretanto, Selkirk se movia com facilidade. As solas de seus pés tinham se tornado tão grossas que corria mais do que o cão do barco no terreno pedregoso de sua ilha vulcânica. No princípio, ele não conseguiu vestir sapatos -nem tolerar o rum.

Por quase três anos, Selkirk navegou pelo mundo com os piratas que o resgataram. Eles lutavam, roubavam e extorquiam seus inimigos -tudo com a bênção da Coroa, porque suas vítimas eram inimigas do país. No final de 1711, Selkirk voltou para a Inglaterra com uma pequena fortuna. Ele se tornou celebridade instantânea, trocando suas histórias por comida e bebida nos bares. O arqueólogo Caldwell acredita que foi aí que Daniel Defoe o encontrou.

Selkirk, porém, estava infeliz no mundo civilizado e sentia falta da sua ilha. Ele teria dito a um jornalista: “Agora tenho 800 libras, mas nunca novamente serei tão feliz como era na época, quando não tinha nenhum centavo”. Ele bebia e brigava e casou-se com duas mulheres ao mesmo tempo. Eventualmente, ele fugiu de volta para o mar, desta vez como tenente da marinha.

Sua vida chegou a um fim abrupto aos 45 anos. No dia 12 de dezembro de 1721, ele morreu de febre amarela na costa oeste da África, e foi sepultado no mar. Robinson Crusoé já era um sucesso na época. Hoje o trabalho de Defoe é celebrado como o primeiro romance de língua inglesa.

Há um mistério de Selkirk que ainda não foi resolvido. De acordo com os relatos de suas viagens, o pirata mantinha um diário em Más a Tierra. O diário também é mencionado em uma carta de uma de suas viúvas. Mas o que aconteceu com suas notas?

O arqueólogo Caldwell tem uma teoria. Pouco após a morte de Selkirk, seus escritos caíram nas mãos do duque de Hamilton, o nobre mais rico da Escócia. Quando seus descendentes precisaram de dinheiro, no século 19, eles leiloaram as pinturas e coleções na Christie’s, em Londres. O império germânico nascente foi um importante comprador no leilão.

A teoria de Caldwell sugere que, se o diário do verdadeiro Robinson Crusoé ainda existe, deve estar em algum lugar em Berlim hoje. “Especularia que está em uma prateleira esquecida na Biblioteca Estadual de Berlim - Herança Cultural Prussiana”, diz Calwell.

Der Spiegel


----------



## abrantes (12 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

*Fenícia S.A. Comércio & Navegação*

Os fenícios foram os maiores navegadores e comerciantes da Antiguidade. Os portos onde seus navios atracavam tornavam-se mercados fervilhantes. 

Qualquer porto onde os magníficos barcos fenícios atracassem logo se transformava em fervilhante mercado. Eles foram os negociantes por excelência da Antigüidade.







É natural pensar que um povo que passou capítulo por capítulo de sua história dominado por grandes potências não tivesse muitas chances de se destacar. Pior quando se trata de uma nação que nunca foi unida e, ainda por cima, viveu em uma região acidentada e com poucos recursos naturais. No entanto, os fenícios venceram todos esses obstáculos e, enquanto a humanidade dava os primeiros passos na escrita e o uso habitual da moeda apenas tinha começado a substituir o primitivo sistema de trocas, eles já exibiam o faro dos grandes homens de negócio. Com a mais poderosa frota da Antigüidade, criaram entrepostos para o seu comércio em diversos pontos estratégicos e assim acabaram dominando o cenário econômico da época.

À diferença de outros povos antigos, não se pode dizer que os fenícios devam a sua glória a invenções originais. Antes de mais nada, sua vantagem era possuir um notável senso prático, adaptando e aperfeiçoando as obras alheias. Se os egípcios, por exemplo, foram responsáveis pela idéia de escrever em inumeráveis hieróglifos, os fenícios tiveram a iniciativa de facilitar a compreensão da escrita desenvolvendo um alfabeto limitado a 22 letras. Na verdade, eles são atípicos em muitos outros aspectos, a começar por sua origem praticamente desconhecida.

Sabe-se apenas que, há quase 5 mil anos, vários grupos estabeleceram-se em aldeias de pescadores, ao norte de uma estreita faixa no litoral do Mediterrâneo. Em comum tinham somente a pele cor de cobre e a língua semita. Segundo o historiador grego Heródoto (484 a.C.-430 a.C.), teriam vindo do Oceano Índico, o que contradiz as hipóteses da maioria dos estudiosos modernos, segundo os quais aqueles grupos teriam migrado, por motivos misteriosos, da região entre o Mar Morto e o Mar Vermelho. Os documentos assinados pelos próprios fenícios decepcionam quem procure pistas, pois sempre que falavam de si faziam referência somente ao endereço para o qual haviam mudado; e como aquela região mediterrânea era conhecida na Antigüidade por terras de Canaã, eles se auto-denominaram cananeus.

Mais tarde, porém, por volta do segundo milênio antes de Cristo, conheceram os gregos, que os chamavam phoinix de onde viria a palavra fenício , que quer dizer vermelho. De duas, uma: ou os gregos se referiam à pele bronzeada daqueles tais cananeus ou prestavam homenagem ao mais requisitado item de qualquer mercado fenício: a púrpura, substância usada para tingir tecidos, extraída do molusco múrex. Tamanho sucesso não era para menos: naquela época, a maioria dos homens se vestia nos monótonos tons acinzentados entre o preto e o branco dos tecidos naturais. Colorir, nos tempos dos fenícios, era sinal evidente de boa posição social e vem daí o fato de que, durante muito tempo, o vermelho fosse associado aos nobres e ao poder.

Justamente porque os fenícios tinham a oferta certa para atrair os consumidores, aquelas pequenas aldeias em Canaã se tornaram autênticas cidades: na Síria, havia Ugarit atual Ras-Shamra; onde viria a ser o atormentado Líbano, encontravam-se Tiro, ainda hoje com esse nome, e Biblos, que agora se chama Jubeil; no norte da África, na região em que está a Tunísia, ficava Cartago, talvez a cidade fenícia de maior importância histórica, por ter sido a única a desafiar os grandes impérios, como o romano.

Cada cidade cuidava exclusivamente de seus próprios negócios. Para defender seus interesses, possuíam monarcas, cujo trono era passado de pai para filho. Como os textos bíblicos mostram, os monarcas eram também os que mais lucravam. Mas justiça se faça: boa parte do sucesso dos fenícios no comércio se deveu à política de boa vizinhança de seus reis. Era, afinal um talento necessário quando se tinha vizinhos tão fortes: ao norte, o Império Hitita; ao sul, o Egito; a leste, os assírios e os babilônios; a oeste, a ilha de Creta. 

Os reis fenícios aceitavam até pagar tributos tudo era válido, desde que tivessem livre iniciativa no comércio. Outra estratégia dos monarcas era permitir que estrangeiros viessem morar em suas cidades, com pleno direito de abrir qualquer negócio uma autêntica raridade naqueles idos. É bem verdade que, embora levasse a fama, nem sempre o rei era autor das táticas brilhantes a ele atribuídas. Suas decisões eram respaldadas por um governador civil que, por sua vez, liderava um conselho das famílias mais influentes da cidade aquelas que equipavam a marinha mercante e custeavam expedições. Assim, na Fenícia a monarquia e a oligarquia andavam de mãos dadas.

O rei ainda prestava contas aos sacerdotes, que usavam boa parte dos lucros das cidades para construir templos a toda uma coleção de deuses. Apesar do progresso que alcançaram, os fenícios obedeciam às imposições de uma religião primitiva. As mulheres, por exemplo, tinham de oferecer a virgindade aos sacerdotes do templo de Ashtart, a deusa da fertilidade. Para garantir o fluir das estações, crianças eram sacrificadas em altares a céu aberto.

Informações como essas sobre os costumes dos fenícios eram raridades até meados do século passado, quando os historiadores sabiam apenas o que contam as passagens bíblicas, além de algumas citações do poeta grego Homero, que viveu provavelmente no século IX a.C. Mas o descobrimento casual, em 1855, de um sarcófago na atual cidade libanesa de Sayda (Sidon) despertou uma verdadeira febre nos arqueólogos. Tratava-se do sarcófago de Eshmun&rsquo;azor, que reinou naquela região no século XI a.C.

Existem, é claro, questões que continuam sem resposta: não se tem idéia. por exemplo, do tamanho da população fenícia. Mas ficou claro que de fato os fenícios eram não só competentes comerciantes como ainda os mais hábeis construtores de barcos da Antigüidade. Essa fama já havia sido espalhada pelos egípcios, cujas inscrições deixadas em pirâmides contam que certa vez, por volta de 2600 a.C., o faraó Sakuré comprou quarenta embarcações fenícias, feitas com um tipo de madeira de qualidade e abundante na região o cedro, que viria a ser o símbolo do Líbano. Essa madeira clara foi durante séculos um grande trunfo.

Afinal, durante catorze séculos, de 2600 a.C. a 1200 a.C., a Fenícia ficou sob o domínio do Egito, que, além de cobrar pirâmides de taxas, impôs aos dominados seus valores artísticos e religiosos. Mas, como dos portos da Fenícia seguia todo o cedro de que os egípcios precisavam para as suas construções, os fenícios tiveram como barganhar com eles e assim obter a garantia de negociar o que quisessem com quem bem entendessem. Por volta do século XIII a.C., porém, o Egito já não era a única potência a dominar a Fenícia: havia também os hititas. Mas, para impedir que a luta entre os dois impérios rivais Ihes atrapalhasse a vida, as cidades fenícias dividiram o seu apoio.

Só um século mais tarde, a invasão dos indo-europeus, os chamados povos do mar, provocou a queda do império hitita e o retraimento do Egito. Então a Fenícia pôde experimentar o sabor da independência: seus gigantescos cedros serviram para construir barcos que até por volta do século XIII a.C. foram praticamente os únicos donos do Mediterrâneo. O que era bom, porém, durou pouco e a lista de povos que invadiram a região é quase de perder o fôlego. De início, os fenícios passaram a ser dominados pelos assírios, que desejavam uma saída para o mar. Em 612 a.C., pelo mesmo motivo, é a vez dos povos babilônios ditarem as regras na Fenícia; cerca de setenta anos depois, contudo, os babilônios foram dominados pelos persas e, conseqüentemente, o poder também mudou de mãos na Fenícia. Mais tarde, os fenícios ficariam sob o comando dos gregos e, em seguida, obedeceriam aos romanos.

No entanto, nessa interminável seqüência de conturbações existia um oásis construído sobre rochedos, os quais serviam de proteção natural contra os invasores: a cidade fenícia de Tiro. Essa condição privilegiada ajudou seus cidadãos a iniciar uma corrida sem paralelo na história antiga. Por onde os navegantes de Tiro passavam, construíam aldeias, mais parecidas com grandes mercados. Chegaram a alcançar até a região da atual Espanha. onde por volta de 1100 a.C. fundaram a cidade portuária de Gadir hoje Cádiz na costa atlântica. Com o tempo, Gadir tornou-se o centro econômico mais importante da região, monopolizando o comércio de toda a faixa entre o norte da Argélia e a ilha de Ibiza, além do litoral atlântico do Marrocos.

Quando os fenícios fundaram essa colônia, talvez nem esperassem tanto. A princípio, sua única ambição em relação a Gadir era extrair a prata, metal facilmente encontrado em seus arredores. Já não seria um mau negócio: a prata tinha no Oriente consumidores fiéis, que a comprariam a qualquer preço. Boas oportunidades de lucrar nunca passavam despercebidas aos fenícios, cuja mola propulsora sempre foi o comércio. Inspirados nessa atividade, chegaram a lançar novidades na arte da navegação. As embarcações fenícias eram facilmente identificadas pelo casco arredondado, que aumentava o espaço interno, permitindo maior volume de carga.

Os fenícios também inventaram os trirremes, barcos que, graças a três fileiras superpostas de remos, podiam ser tocados com velocidade, mesmo quando o vento não dava força, soprando as velas. Já os barcos de guerra ganharam o esporão, uma espécie de espigão metálico instalado na proa, com o qual se punham a pique navios inimigos. Mas é interessante notar que os fenícios jamais recorreram à força para expandir seu território. Os navios de guerra serviam muito mais para afugentar os piratas que tentavam roubar suas preciosas mercadorias.

Extremamente persuasivos, os fenícios não gozavam, porém, da fama de comerciantes honrados onde quer que desembarcassem. Não sem motivo: com freqüência convidavam gentilmente os filhos de nativos a conhecer o barco, para então capturá-los e vendê-los como escravos. Às vezes ficavam poucos dias oferecendo seus produtos e, em seguida, levantavam âncora. Vendiam azeite, cereais e vinho, mas o carro-chefe eram os artigos de luxo, como pratos de ouro, garrafas de marfim, enfeites de prata ou de bronze, cerâmica fina e vidros com perfumes e ungüentos. Aos povos mais beligerantes, ofereciam ainda lanças e escudos de ferro.

Excelentes artesãos, seria exagero considerá-los originais. Suas obras, longe de serem criativas, seguiam sempre a moda do freguês. Sob a milenar hegemonia egípcia, por exemplo, a arte fenícia era uma cópia dos traços inscritos nas pirâmides; já quando a Grécia dominou o cenário, os fenícios rapidamente adotaram um estilo à grega. No final, acabaram influenciados por diversas culturas, pois supõe-se que tenham entrado em contato com quase todas as civilizações da Ásia Menor e do Ocidente, além de povos primitivos africanos. Quando entraram em decadência, depois de terem os romanos conquistado Tiro, em 332 a.C., e destruído Cartago em 146 a.C., os fenícios provavelmente nem sequer falavam sua língua de origem, mas sim uma mistura de grego e aramaico.

A perda de características próprias ajudou a apagar suas marcas registradas nos lugares pelos quais passaram. No entanto, documentos de outras civilizações antigas indicam que, se os fenícios pagaram o preço de serem muito influenciáveis, tiveram pelo mesmo motivo um papel na História muito maior do que o de grandes comerciantes. De porto em porto, os fenícios divulgavam a cultura de um povo para outro. Sabe-se que ensinaram aos gregos os princípios de Aritmética e Astronomia descobertos pelos povos orientais. E, dessa maneira, acabaram sendo os transmissores de informações sem as quais o homem não teria saído da Antigüidade com o mesmo grau de conhecimento.

*O primeiro bê-a-bá*


Com tantos mercados, tantas ofertas, tantos fregueses, os fenícios só encontraram uma saída para os negócios não se enredarem em um emaranhado de mal-entendidos: registrar em placas de barro cada compra e cada venda. Na prática, porém, a teoria era inviável: seria preciso passar uma vida inteira aprendendo os significados do complexo sistema de hieróglifos as centenas de sinais gráficos criados pelos egípcios e usados pelos povos antigos que engatinhavam na arte da escrita. Mas, sempre dispostos a destruir obstáculos, os fenícios não descartaram a idéia e assim nasceu aquela que seria sua maior herança à humanidade: o alfabeto.

Não se tem, infelizmente, a menor idéia de como conseguiram simplificar o processo egípcio a ponto de chegar a um sistema que funcionava com apenas 22 sinais. Na verdade, pouco se sabia sobre a escrita fenícia até o pesquisador francês Pierre Montet descobrir, em 1923, em Biblos, cidade histórica do Líbano, o sarcófago do rei Ahiram peça decorada com inscrições lidas da direita para a esquerda. Hoje o sarcófago está guardado no Museu Nacional de Beirute. "Embora aquele texto seja o mais antigo, outras descobertas arqueológicas também são documentos valiosos sobre o alfabeto fenício", nota Haiganuch Sarian, coordenadora do Museu de Arqueologia e Etnologia da Universidade de São Paulo, onde, aliás, existe uma reprodução em gesso do famoso sarcófago, feita por volta do século XII a.C.

O fato é que ao se compararem diversas inscrições se constatou que as cidades fenícias podiam falar a mesma língua, mas não a escreviam da mesma maneira. Apesar das pequenas variações, quando em 1750 o inglês John Swinton, encarregado de conservar os arquivos da Universidade de Oxford, resolveu aproveitar os momentos de folga para debruçar-se sobre inscrições fenícias encontradas na Ilha de Chipre, a decifração foi relativamente rápida. É que tanto a língua como a escrita da Fenícia eram muito parecidas com o idioma hebraico. Assim, tornou-se possível traduzir toda a coleção disponível de textos funerários e registros comerciais deixados por aquele povo que, até onde se conhece, não se interessou em produzir nenhum tipo de literatura. Os fenícios tampouco se interessaram em ensinar sua escrita aos compradores de suas mercadorias. Na verdade, foram os gregos que, ao colonizar cidades fenícias por volta do ano 800 a.C., tomaram a iniciativa de importar o alfabeto para o Ocidente, acrescentando-lhe uma novidade as vogais. Mais tarde, os povos itálicos igualmente adaptariam aquele primeiro alfabeto, criando ramificações que estão na origem de todas as formas modernas de escrita.







Vestígios de uma povoação fenícia no sítio arqueológico
de Nora, na ilha da Sardenha.


*Ascensão e queda de Cartago*


Quando o sacerdote fenício Arquebas foi assassinado, por volta de 814 a.C., sua mulher, a princesa Elisa, fugiu da cidade de Tiro, acompanhada por vários aristocratas, disposta a fundar uma nova cidade. O grupo acabou se estabelecendo em uma península no norte da África, numa região próxima a Túnis, atual capital da Tunísia. Assim surgiu a única cidade fenícia que não viveu exclusivamente para o comércio: Cartago preocupava-se também com o poder. Dominou rotas marítimas, explorou províncias e chegou a guerrear com grandes potências. Disputou com os gregos diversas colônias na Península Ibérica. Roma, no entanto foi sua pior inimiga.

Enquanto a economia romana se baseava na agricultura, as relações com Cartago foram das mais amigáveis. Mas o clima de camaradagem desapareceu quando o interesse de Roma despertou na direção do Mediterrâneo. Cartago então propôs dois tratados em 306 a.C. para limitar pacificamente as áreas de influência dos dois Estados. Tudo ia bem até entrar em pauta a ilha de Sicília um ponto estratégico nas rotas para o Oriente, do qual ninguém queria abrir mão. Sem acordo, veio a primeira guerra púnica, que terminaria apenas em 241 a.C., quando os cartagineses cederam.

Além de perderem a Sicília, tiveram de amargar por mais de três anos a revolta dos mercenários estrangeiros que queriam receber seu pagamento. Mal o comandante Amílcar Barca pôs fim à confusão, criou bases militares na Espanha, para comprar novas brigas com Roma. Assim, romanos e cartagineses voltaram a entrar em conflito em 218 a.C. e 149 a.C. Em 146 a.C., enfim, os romanos conseguiram sitiar Cartago, aniquilar o exército local e arrasar a cidade. Os sobreviventes do massacre foram vendidos como escravos e ficou proibida qualquer outra construção em solo cartaginês.

Fonte:
Superinteressante
http://super.abril.com.br/superarquivo/1990/conteudo_111919.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2009 às 22:15)

Sem dúvida um bom artigo histórico


----------



## abrantes (20 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

*O Motim de Bounty*

HMS Bounty é o nome de um navio inglês no qual parte da tripulação se amotinou contra seu comandante, o tenente William Bligh. O fato se deu nas primeiras horas da manhã do dia 29 de Abril de 1789, quando o Bounty fazia sua viagem de regresso à Jamaica e depois Inglaterra, trazendo um carregamento de mais de mil (1000) mudas de fruta-pão. A ideia seria plantar esta fruta na Jamaica para fazer dela um alimento bom e barato para os escravos.

A Bounty e a sua viagem

A tripulação era constituída por 42 homens e somente nove deles se rebelaram, sob a liderança do imediato Fletcher Christian.

A verdade é que William Bligh e Fletcher Christian eram amigos e já haviam navegado juntos. William Bligh foi o mestre de navegação do HMS Resolution, navio britânico comandado pelo famoso capitão James Cook, em sua última viagem. Após o assassinato de James Cook no Hawaii, William Bligh assumiu o comando e levou o HMS Resolution de volta à Inglaterra.

William Bligh era óptimo navegador e provavelmente foi escolhido para esta missão por sua experiência no Oceano Pacífico e por já conhecer o Tahiti. Só aconteceram oito açoitamentos nesta viagem, o que para os padrões da época era considerado pouco. O erro de William Bligh foi permanecer cinco meses no Tahiti e preocupar-se demais com a colecta de mudas de fruta-pão, esquecendo-se um pouco do navio e da disciplina.

William Bligh foi muito liberal no Tahiti permitindo que quase todos os seus homens estabelecessem ligações afetivas e sexuais com as mulheres nativas. Este descuido iria lhe custar caro! Ao iniciar a viagem de regresso percebeu que a tripulação havia perdido o adestramento e a disciplina. Muitos logo se mostraram saudosos das amantes deixadas no Tahiti e ficaram aborrecidos com o árduo trabalho do navio à vela. Certamente o mais nostálgico era Fletcher Christian, o imediato, o segundo na escala de comando.

A reacção de William Bligh foi apertar mais a disciplina a bordo e ter tolerância zero para qualquer deslize, mesmo diminuto. Após três semanas a saudade pelo ócio e sexo fácil fez com que apenas nove homens tomassem as armas e se amotinassem. William Bligh foi colocado numa lancha de apenas 7 metros de comprimento e uma vela. Só 18 homens puderam acompanhar William Bligh em sua desdita, pois os restantes 15 não cabiam no escaler.

Nestas difíceis circunstâncias William Bligh provou que era exímio navegante e conseguiu a partir das imediações da ilha de Tofua, no arquipélago das Fidji, onde foi posto à deriva, atingir Timor Ocidental, naquela época uma possessão colonial holandesa. Nesta viagem percorreu mais de 3.000 milhas náuticas em 48 dias, com escassa quantidade de água potável e comida. Não dispunha de cartas náuticas e calculou a rota confiando na sua memória, tendo como instrumentos de navegação apenas um sextante e um relógio de bolso.

Na viagem atravessou o perigoso Estreito de Torres, entre a Austrália e a Papua, contornando a perigosa Grande_barreira_de_coral do nordeste da Austrália. Na história moderna não há outra façanha náutica como esta, e ainda por cima realizada em condições tão adversas.

Se por um lado William Bligh errou em se concentrar somente na missão botânica e em ser descuidado com a tripulação, Fletcher Christian por outro lado também errou ao abandonar o antigo amigo e mais 18 homens à própria sorte, em alto mar e com imenso risco de naufrágio e morte. A pena para o motim era a forca.

Fletcher Christian conduziu o Bounty de volta ao Tahiti e desembarcou os quinze homens leais que não quiseram se arriscar nesta revolta. Mas sabendo que a Marinha Inglesa viria em seu encalço, Christian aceitou alguns homens taitianos para suprir a falta daqueles que desembarcaram e se fez ao mar novamente.

Os amotinados levavam consigo também várias mulheres taitianas e começaram a procurar um esconderijo. Por acaso chegaram a ilha de Pitcairn 





(Pacífico Sul) e Fletcher Christian logo percebeu um erro de quase 200 milhas na longitude marcada nas cartas da Marinha. Esperto, logo deduziu que a Ilha só seria achada novamente por acaso, pois todas as cartas náuticas inglesas deveriam ter o mesmo erro. Acertou em cheio!

Os amotinados estabeleceram-se na Ilha, retiraram tudo que havia de valor do Bounty e atearam fogo ao navio. Foi uma maneira de impedir que qualquer navio ao largo pudesse identificar o casco e os mastros da Bounty.







Uma fragata de guerra inglesa, com 25 canhões, HMS Pandora foi enviada para caçar os amotinados por todo Pacífico. Sabemos hoje que passaram a menos de 50 km de Pitcairn, mas não a perceberam.

A vida foi madrasta para os sublevados. Começaram a ter muitas brigas com os homens nativos do Tahiti e alguns ingleses conseguiram construir um rudimentar alambique e obter álcool para se embriagar. Ocorreram então várias disputas e assassinatos.

Somente depois de dezoito anos é que um navio baleeiro americano (em 1808, o Topaz) aportou na ilha. Em 17 de setembro de 1814 a comunidade da ilha foi novamente "descoberta" por duas fragatas inglesas. Surpresos pelo achado e impressionados pelo caráter dos residentes, optaram por permitir a permanência de John Adams - que havia se dedicado a administração da comunidade e se voltado à orientação religiosa da comunidade, utilizando a bíblia de bordo do Bounty. Com ele estavam 11 mulheres e 23 crianças. Adams faleceu em 6 de março de 1829 com 63 anos, quarenta e dois anos depois da partida do Bounty em sua fatídica viagem.

Como uma comprovação desta impressionante história, pode-se encontrar em Pitcairn atualmente, muitos descendentes diretos dos marinheiros amotinados do Bounty. Esta população descende destes nove amotinados e suas esposas taitianas. Nenhum dos homens taitianos teve descendentes na ilha.

Fonte:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounty


Existem diversos livros que contam esta história fantástica e eu aconselho:

Motim no Bounty, O
Alexander, Caroline

_Título Original The Bounty: The true story of the Mutiny on the Bounty
Editora: Companhia das Letras
ISBN: 9788535909760
Língua: Português
Tradução: Rosaura Eichenberg
Capa: Rita da Costa Aguiar
Época: Sec. XVIII
Categoria: Documentos
Ano: 2007
Edição: 1ª
Número de Páginas: 522
Acabamento: brochura
Formato: 16x23 cm
Peso: 0.851 Kg_

Mas existem também diversas outras opções.

A Ilha de fica no meio do pácifico mais informações 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitcairn_Islands
e até hoje em dia sua população é composta majoritariamente pelos amotinados do Bounty.


Localização da ilha:
http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&key...-24.404637,-128.270874&spn=2.435999,5.625&z=8


----------



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

China a pioneira dos sete mares???
Infográfico

http://oglobo.globo.com/servicos/pop_infografico.asp?p=/mundo/info/china/default.swf&l=730&a=564


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 18:48)

abrantes disse:


> China a pioneira dos sete mares???
> Infográfico
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/servicos/pop_infografico.asp?p=/mundo/info/china/default.swf&l=730&a=564



umas das rotas parece me estranhos, pois da ideia de que passaram por um oceano que acho que devia estar congelado


----------



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

kikofra disse:


> umas das rotas parece me estranhos, pois da ideia de que passaram por um oceano que acho que devia estar congelado



Exatamente kikofra!! Eu pensei a mesma coisa
Alguns destes estudos com relação aos Chineses me parecem exagerados.


----------



## abrantes (23 Fev 2009 às 13:22)

*O navegador dos Lusíadas*

Há exatos 500 anos, Vasco da Gama zarpou de Lisboa, deu a volta à África e chegou à Índia, na maior proeza da era das navegações. Inspirado na grande aventura, Camões escreveu Os Lusíadas. Depois de Vasco da Gama, o homem ficou maior — e o mundo, menor.
Por Fernando Valeika de Barros, de Lisboa






No desenho de Giovanni Leardo, de 1442, o mundo não tinha pé nem cabeça, só Europa e Mediterrâneo. A África era uma incógnita e o fim dos oceanos, uma caixa preta habitada por monstros inconcebíveis. Mas os barquinhos portugueses, de 25 metros de comprimento, tornaram o mundo pequeno e navegável.

Tudo começou em 1415, quando eles atravessaram o Mediterrâneo e tomaram Ceuta, no Marrocos. Depois, se lançaram em mar desconhecido. Ano após ano, foram descendo a costa da África. Com o infante D. Henrique (1394-1460), as navegações se expandiram e viraram a epopéia lusitana, conquistando continentes e produzindo lendas. A começar pela Escola de Sagres, o famoso centro náutico que teria sido criado por D. Henrique. É uma lenda, um mito. Na verdade, nunca existiu (veja na página 64).

A mais mitológica das viagens começou em 8 de julho de 1497, há 500 anos, quando Vasco da Gama partiu de Lisboa, com quatro navios. Vinte e seis meses depois, voltou com o caminho marítimo para as Índias descoberto. Foi a navegação mais importante da História. O ponto culminante dos descobrimentos que mudaram o formato da Terra na cabeça da humanidade . Por isso, a SUPER foi a Portugal entrevistar os especialistas e reviver a era das navegações.






A saga de Vasco da Gama foi narrada pelo poeta Luis de Camões (1525-1580), em Os Lusíadas, com versos que os estudantes de língua portuguesa conhecem. Lembra? "As armas e os barões assinalados/ que da Ocidental praia lusitana/ por mares nunca dante navegados/ passaram além da Taprobana/ em perigos e guerras esforçados/ mais do que prometia a força humana/ entre gente remota edificaram/ novo reino que tanto sublimaram". (A propósito: Taprobana é a ilha de Ceilão, no sul da Índia.)






Pois, agora, você vai embarcar nas naus lusitanas. Vai testemunhar de perto a energia desbravadora que animou, com toda a justiça, o maior poema do nosso idioma.

*Quem esse barbudo pensa que é?*

O samorim (rei) de Calicute sorriu com desdém quando o português mostrou os presentes que trazia: capuzes, chapéus, três bacias, uma caixa de açúcar, dois barris de azeite e dois potes de mel. Reles bugigangas. "Então foi para isso que o Ali Malandi (almirante) viajou tanto?"

Aquele encontro, no dia 28 de maio de 1498, foi um desastre. Os navios de Vasco da Gama foram imediatamente presos no porto. Quando os indianos passavam, cuspiam no chão e amaldiçoavam: "Portugal, Portugal".

Vasco, então, jogou pesado, como era seu estilo. Seqüestrou seis nobres que subiram a bordo e obrigou o samorim a negociar. O indiano chamou-o e pediu mais seriedade. Se os portugueses queriam comércio, tudo bem, mas que trouxessem ouro, prata e tecidos de qualidade. E vermelhos, por favor. Foi assim, sob total desconfiança, que o comércio entre a Europa e Ásia foi reinaugurado.

Vasco da Gama era o homem certo na missão certa. Seu pai, prefeito de Sines, no sul de Portugal, era candidato para chefiar a expedição às Índias, mas morrera antes. "Conforme a tradição medieval", diz Vasco Telles da Gama, pesquisador e descendente do navegador, "a missão deveria ser transmitida ao primogênito, Paulo da Gama. Mas a influência de D. Manuel pesou". O rei conhecia Vasco desde menino.

O almirante era famoso pela crueldade. Em 1492, perseguira piratas franceses na costa. Além do mais, era membro da Ordem de Cristo, a sociedade de nobres que financiou parte das expedições marítimas. O símbolo da Ordem, a Cruz de Malta, cruzou os mares pintado nas velas. E, até hoje, enfeita a camisa do time de futebol carioca Vasco da Gama.






A expedição reuniu o dream team da navegação portuguesa, escalado pelo rei. Pero de Alenquer era o melhor piloto do mundo. Pero Escobar descobrira o Congo, em 1485. Mesmo assim, dos 160 homens e quatro caravelas que partiram, só 55 voltaram, em dois navios.



*Tempestades e doenças*

Logo na saída, um nevoeiro fez com que a esquadra se perdesse, só se reencontrando mais tarde. Na África, houve escaramuças com nativos. Para aproveitar os ventos do alto mar, a frota afastou-se bastante da costa (veja o mapa). Três meses depois da partida, dobrou o Cabo da Boa Esperança. No sétimo mês, as gengivas dos marinheiros começaram a apodrecer e as pernas ficavam roxas. Era o escorbuto, a doença causada pela falta de vitamina C. Morreram muitos. Uma nau foi queimada e a tripulação redistribuída.

Em março de 1498, chegaram ao porto de Moçambique. Pela primeira vez, viram barcos árabes. O cais fervilhava de seres exóticos, de roupas coloridas e toucas com fios dourados. Havia carregamentos de ouro, prata, gengibre, pérolas e rubis. Era outro mundo.

Com a ajuda de pilotos nativos, bordejaram a costa até Mombaça (hoje, no Quênia). O sultão local mandou laranjas para mostrar que era de paz, mas Vasco não desembarcou. Fez muito bem: escapou de um ataque à sua nau. Dali em diante, toda escala significava emboscada. "A sorte era que, apesar de dominarem a costa", diz o historiador Antonio Farinha, da Universidade de Lisboa, "os muçulmanos se dividiam em reinos rivais." Graças à essa rivalidade, a sorte dos portugueses mudou.

*A estranha santa de cinco braços*

Quando chegaram em Melinde (também no Quênia), o sultão era amigável. Propôs uma aliança. Com a ajuda dele e de um piloto muçulmano hindu, a frota tomou uma decisão radical: afastar-se da costa e cruzar o Oceano Índico. Foi até fácil. No dia 20 de maio de 1498, chegaram em Calicute.

Cometaram uma gafe atrás da outra. Queriam tanto acreditar que os hindus eram cristãos, que confundiram um templo com uma igreja e uma estátua da deusa Devaki com a Virgem Maria. Álvaro Velho, o cronista da expedição, escreveu, muito iludido: "Jogaram água benta em nós. Havia santos pintados nas paredes da igreja, com coroas. Eram muito variados. Uns tinham dentes projetados da boca cerca de uma polegada, e quatro ou cinco braços."

Depois de concluir que o samorim não era trouxa, Vasco decidiu zarpar para Portugal. Na volta, morreram tantos marinheiros de escorbuto, que outro navio foi abandonado. Em setembro de 1499, a frota entrou de novo no Tejo.

O rei recompensou o almirante com uma rica pensão. Em 1502, mandou-o de volta ao Oriente com uma armada de vinte naus. Vasco quase destruiu a cidade de Quiloa, na África, saqueou navios, incendiou um barco de peregrinos árabes, matou pescadores e bombardeou Calicute. Arrebanhou 1 600 toneladas de especiarias, uma fortuna.

Virou Conde de Vidigueira e Vice-Governador das Índias, em 1524. Mas morreu três meses depois de assumir o cargo, em Cochim, na Índia. Seu corpo voltou para Portugal em 1539, com toda a pompa. Em 1880, seu caixão foi transladado para o Mosteiro dos Jerônimos, em Lisboa. Lá, repousa entre os heróis de Portugal.

*A tecnologia das velas e dos ventos*

Os músicos tocavam com força enquanto o escrivão examinava os moradores da vila de Viseu, no norte de Portugal. A indecisão era visível. A escolha, complicada: trocar a rotina melancólica de camponês pela glória incerta de marinheiro. No século XV, os recrutadores percorriam as vilas com bandinhas e promessas de riqueza. Reuniam a gente na praça e ofereciam a isca: 50% do salário ali mesmo, na hora, como garantia às famílias que cedessem o pai ou um filho. Mas exigiam fiador: o rei queria indenização se o voluntário, num ataque de bom senso, fugisse antes do embarque.

O rei, sem trocadilho, era realista. As viagens eram mesmo uma loucura. Os barcos eram frágeis, o mar furioso e os perigos incontáveis. A favor, os portugueses só tinham um trunfo: conheciam, como ninguém, a aerodinâmica das velas.

Em 1415, usavam barcas de pesca, a remo, com velas quadradas. Homens, animais e carga acomodavam-se no convés. Se chovesse, cobriam-se com panos impregnados de óleo, para ficar impermeáveis. "Serviam para mares fechados, como o Mediterrâneo", diz o comandante Fernando Pedrosa, autor de Navio e Marinheiros: a Arte de Navegar entre, 1139 e 1499."Dentro dele era possível se guiar por faróis, a costa tinha comida e dava para fazer escalas." Mas o Oceano Atlântico tinha grandes ondas, correntezas, tempestades, costas desabitadas e com recifes, difíceis de atracar. A navegação exigia mais segurança e autonomia.

Em 1440, surgiram as caravelas, logo copiadas por espanhóis e genoveses. O casco era mais fundo e estreito, havia porão para carga e aposentos para o capitão. As velas triangulares, chamadas "latinas", eram mais manobráveis (veja infográfico) e permitiam avançar até com vento contrário. Em 1497, Vasco da Gama experimentou a primeira nau. Tinha mais espaço, velas tringulares e quadradas e muito mais solidez. Dava para carregar muita coisa.






*Meses de privação e desconforto*

Naufrágio, fome, doença, encalhes, piratas e ataques inimigos, eram o mínimo que um candidato a marinheiro deveria esperar. Dos 13 navios da armada de Cabral que veio ao Brasil, por exemplo, sete afundaram. Eram recrutados homens de 12 a 70 anos, mas meninos de 8 a 10 também embarcavam com os pais, como grumetes. Em missões perigosas, a coroa mandava presos e degredados. Se sobrevivessem, ganhavam de volta a liberdade.

A esquadra era comandada pelo capitão-mor, um fidalgo da pequena nobreza, escolhido pelo rei, em geral um militar provado em batalhas, que passava o cargo para filho - como o nobre dono de castelo legava a um descendente. Cada navio tinha seu capitão, o piloto e o mestre, que comandava os marinheiros.

Os salários eram estipulados pela duração da viagem. Lucro, mesmo, dava o aprisionamento de navios estrangeiros. O rei ficava com 20%, o capitão-mor com 30% e o resto era dividido pela tripulação segundo a hierarquia.

Havia apenas um fogão à lenha a bordo, sobre uma chapa de ferro, coberta de areia. Com chuva ou muito vento não podia ser aceso. Comia-se muito peixe (às vezes cru), biscoitos úmidos, carne de porco salgada e vinho diluído em água, que era racionadíssima.



*Higiene difícil*

O asseio era quase impossível. Banho só nas escalas, que podiam demorar semanas. Para fazer as necessidades, usava-se um balde, pendurado do lado de fora do navio, para ser lavado pelas ondas. O papel higiênico era uma corda com a ponta desfiada, também dependurada no navio, uma espécie de pincel molhado à espera do próximo usuário.

A medicina era precária. O almirante Fernão de Magalhães, que deu a volta ao mundo em 1519, tinha 65 drogas na farmácia. Uma delas era a teriaga, planta usada tanto contra verminoses e flechadas. Antes da aplicação, a ferida era queimada e regada com urina.

Velas e cordas tinham que estar sempre prontas para as mudanças de vento. Havia poucas distrações. A missa, no domingo, era um programão. Apesar de proibido, o jogo corria solto. Em 1565, Camões perdeu uma fortuna no carteado, entre a Índia e Moçambique.



Pedro Álvares Cabral (1467-1520)

O fidalgo Pedro Álvares Cabral já se destacara como soldado, lutando contra mouros e caçando piratas franceses na costa, quando foi escolhido para comandar a frota de 13 caravelas, bem armadas, que iria consolidar a presença portuguesa na Índia, meses depois da volta de Vasco da Gama. Os portugueses desconfiavam da existência do Brasil, mas a grande cobiça era a Índia. Cabral afastou-se bem da costa da África, descobriu oficialmente o Brasil e rumou para Calicute. Dessa vez, os portugueses levavam para o samorim bacias e vasos de prata, almofadas de veludo com franjas de ouro, tapetes e panos finos. Mas, ao chegar, o almirante resolveu dar uma demonstração: fez disparos na frente do porto, apresou uma nau de especiarias e incendiou navios. Os indianos reagiram destruindo a feitoria que os portugueses tinham deixado. Cabral bombardeou o porto durante quinze dias. Rumou para Cochim e Cananor, fez tratados comerciais e encheu-se de especiarias. Voltou à Lisboa consagrado. Em 1502, queria retornar à Índia com uma nova esquadra, mas Vasco da Gama acabou indo no seu lugar. Cabral enfureceu-se e insultou D. Manuel. Nunca mais voltou ao mar.

*Um império vasto demais*

No Algarve, no sul de Portugal, a península de Sagres, no cabo de São Vicente, se debruça sobre uma vista espetacular do Oceano Atlântico. Tão bonita que seu nome foi usado durante anos para batizar uma escola onde cartógrafos e pilotos teriam estudado técnicas de navegação. Um sonho iluminista, não fosse um único detalhe: a Escola de Sagres nunca existiu.






O príncipe, infante D. Henrique, filho do rei D. João I, dinamizou muito as navegações, apoiando-as quando a Corte questionou seu custo. Nomeado governador do Algarve, em 1419, instalou-se em Lagos, a 20 quilômetros de Sagres, de onde estimulou muitas expedições. "Mas nunca houve reunião nenhuma de estudiosos em Sagres", disse à SUPER o professor Francisco Contente Domingues, da Universidade de Lisboa, "muito menos escola de navegação". A Escola foi "uma lenda criada por poetas românticos do século XIX. O ditador Antonio Salazar (1889-1970) difundiu-a para enaltecer as descobertas portuguesas". Há consenso entre os historiadores portugueses modernos: a escola é puro mito.

Mas, com ou sem ela, as navegações são de tirar fôlego. Nos séculos XV e XVI Portugal não cabia no mundo. Causa espanto que um país tão pequeno tenha conseguido ir tão longe. Os portugueses tinham dois motivos para se enfiar mar adentro: o econômico, de aumentar o comércio com a Europa, e o político, de expandir as terras cristãs na luta contra os mouros.



*Lucros no porão*

Bem antes da viagem às Índias, já ganhavam bom dinheiro vendendo açúcar plantado nos Açores. Mas queriam vender especiarias. "Naquele tempo não havia geladeira e a conservação da comida era um grande problema", diz o pesquisador Victor Rodrigues, do Centro de Estudos de História e Cartografia Antiga de Lisboa. "As especiarias melhoravam o gosto dos alimentos deteriorados". Cravo, canela, noz moscada, gengibre e pimenta davam um sabor exótico. Custavam caro e eram apreciadas pelos ricos.

Com a tomada de Constantinopla pelos turcos, em 1453, a viagem das especiarias complicara-se. Elas iam de navio para Jedá, na Arábia, em camelos para Damasco, na Síria, e de lá para Alexandria ou Beirute, onde eram embarcadas para Veneza. Antes de 1497, os venezianos compravam 10 toneladas de especiarias por ano. No porão das naus, o volume (e o lucro) das cargas disparou: Cabral trouxe 100 toneladas das Índias; Vasco da Gama trouxe 1 500 toneladas, em 1502.

O comércio português enriqueceu. Em 1520, as especiarias forneciam a metade da receita dos cofres lusitanos. Logo, logo, capitalistas do mundo inteiro abriram o olho: holandeses, alemães, genoveses e ingleses passaram a investir pesado nas viagens pela nova rota do Cabo.

*Cruz de Malta no sol nascente*

Quando as navegações começaram, as Cruzadas (1095-1291), ainda estavam na memória de todos. A luta dos cristãos provocara redistribuição de terras árabes entre os nobres. E em Portugal havia muito nobre para muito pouca propriedade. Ser rei era complicado. Sua Majestade tinha que se equilibrar para contentar súditos belicosos prontos a traí-lo com os espanhóis.

"Para expandir a luta contra os mouros", diz Francisco Contente Domingues, "os portugueses buscavam uma aliança militar com o Preste João, o rei cristão da Etiópia. Também estavam de olho nos cristãos nestorianos (uma seita de discípulos de São Tomé, emigrada da Síria para a Pérsia) que supunham existir na India". Daí a confusão de Vasco da Gama com os templos hindus em Calicute. Juntos, reconquistariam Jerusalém. Seria a glória do rei de Portugal e a riqueza dos nobres.

Não era bravata. Mesmo enriquecendo no Oriente, o ideal político nunca foi abandonado. Em 1517, o governador da Índia, Afonso de Albuquerque, mandou atacar Meca, na Arábia. Mas as pesadas naus armadas não puderam entrar no raso Mar Vermelho. Os portugueses atacaram o porto de Jedá com galés a remo, de menor calado, e pouca artilharia. Foram derrotados.



*O leste do leste*

Apesar de parcos resultados na luta contra os mouros, as navegações deram mais de 150 anos de expansão e glória. Ao voltar das Índias, em 1499, Vasco da Gama trouxe informações sobre regiões remotas onde as especiarias eram mais baratas: a Taprobana (Ceilão), Málaca (na Malásia), Molucas, Sumatra e Timor (na Indonésia), Macau (na China) e, mais longe ainda, o Japão.

Não se intimidaram nem um pouco. "Em pouco tempo havia portugueses metidos em rotas comerciais onde a Coroa nem sonhava em chegar", diz Jorge Flores, membro da Comissão Portuguesa dos Descobrimentos. "Só vendendo pimenta de Málaca, na China, ganhavam 400%." Viajavam por conta própria, estabeleciam pequenas feitorias (entrepostos comerciais), casavam e viviam entre os nativos. A miscigenação garantiu a colonização e a presença lusitana, do Brasil à China.

Em 1543, três comerciantes chegaram por conta própria na ilha Tanegashima, no Japão. Trocaram seda, prata e porcelana chinesas por laca e biombos japoneses. Logo atrás deles, vieram os jesuítas e Nagasaqui virou uma cidade católica. O português deu várias palavras ao idioma japonês: obrigado (arigato), botão (botan), vaca (waca), cadeira (kantera), vidro (bidro).

Em 1580, tudo começou a desmoronar, quando o rei D. Sebastião desapareceu numa batalha, no Marrocos, sem deixar herdeiros. Portugal uniu-se à Espanha. Em 1588, os espanhóis organizaram a maior frota naval de todos os tempos para invadir a Inglaterra. Mas a Invencível Armada foi derrotada no Canal da Mancha. Com ela, naufragaram os melhores navios portugueses. Depois, o mar mudou de dono.

Para saber mais



De Ceuta a Timor. Luiz Felipe Thomaz, Lisboa, Difel, 1995.

O Império Marítimo Português: 1415-1825. C.R. Boxer, Lisboa, Edições Presença, 1988.

Navios e Marinheiros: A Arte de Navegar entre 1239 e 1499. Fernando Pedrosa e Encarnação Gomes. Lisboa, Biblioteca da Marinha, 1997.

Roteiro da Primeira Viagem de Vasco da Gama por Álvaro Velho. Apresentação de Neves Águas. Lisboa, Europa-América, 1987.



"Já a manhã clara dava nos outeiros/

Por onde o Ganges murmurando soa/

Quando da celsa

gávea os marinheiros/

Enxergaram terra alta,

pela proa./ Já fora

de tormenta e dos

primeiros/ Mares,

o temor vão do peito voa./

Disse alegre

o piloto melindano:/

"Terra é de Calicute,

se não me engano"



Os Lusíadas. Canto VI. Imprensa Nacional de Lisboa, 1971



"Já a vista, pouco a

pouco, se desterra/

Daqueles pátrios montes, que ficavam;/

Ficava o caro Tejo

e a fresca serra/

De Sintra, e nela os

olhos se alongavam./

Ficava-nos também

na amada terra/

O coração, que as mágoas lá deixavam./

E, já depois que toda

se escondeu,/

Não vimos mais,

enfim, que mar e céu."



Os Lusíadas. Canto V. Imprensa Nacional de Lisboa, 1971



"Deixas criar às portas

o inimigo,/ Por ires

buscar outro de tão

longe,/ Por quem se

despovoe o reino

antigo,/ Se enfraqueça

e se vá deitando a

longe;/ Buscas o

incerto e incógnito

perigo/ Por que a

Fama te exalte e lisonge/ Chamando-te

senhor com larga

cópia,/ Da Índia,

Pérsia, Arábia e da

Etiópia."



Os Lusíadas. Canto IV. Imprensa Nacional de Lisboa, 1971 Vela quadrada

Só navega com vento a favor, soprando detrás do navio, num ângulo máximo de 12 graus em relação à rota.



Vela triangular
Navega com vento contrário e aproveita mais vento a favor, num ângulo de até 30 graus em relação à rota. O ziguezague é menor. Barca

Usada em 1415. Tinha 12 metros de comprimento, casco achatado e vela quadrada.



Caravela
Surgiu em 1440. Tinha 15 metros de comprimento, casco fundo e velas triangulares.



Nau
Surgiu em 1487. Media 24 metros de comprimento. Casco mais fundo. Velas quadradas e triangulares.

Bússola (1300)
Os mouros levaram para Portugal a agulha imantada inventada pelos chineses. Montada sobre uma rosa-dos-ventos, apontava sempre para o norte.



Astrolábio (1450):
Dava a distância do navio em relação ao seu ponto de partida. A altitude do sol do meio-dia servia de referência para informar a hora e fixar a latitude.



Quadrante (1460):
Um astrolábio baseado na estrela Polar. Os graus eram marcados em um quarto de círculo. Não servia no hemisfério Sul, onde a estrela Polar não é visível.





Pero de Covilhã (1460-1526)
Em 1487, a dupla Pero Covilhã e Afonso de Paiva recebeu uma missão impossível: ir às Índias e descobrir, na África, o lendário rei cristão da Etiópia, Preste João, com quem os portugueses pretendiam aliar-se para reconquistar Jerusalém dos mouros. Os dois foram para Barcelona, Gênova e Alexandria, onde se separaram. Disfarçado de árabe, Covilhã foi de caravana até Áden, na Arábia, onde tomou um navio para Calicute. Andou na Índia e na Pérsia. Cruzou o Oceano Índico e voltou para a África. Foi ao Cairo para reencontrar Paiva, mas o companheiro morrera. Passou, então, aos emissários do rei de Portugal, informações que foram preciosas para a viagem de Vasco da Gama. E, embora cansado, assumiu a missão de Paiva: foi por terra até a Etiópia e visitou o rei Alexandre. Foi o primeiro a perceber que os cristãos etíopes eram muito pobres. E cercados por árabes. Jamais voltou a Portugal.



Bartolomeu Dias (1450-1500)
Levou três caravelas ao extremo sul da África, uma só com suprimentos para enfrentar falta de alimento e combustível. Navegou quatro meses. Enfrentou motins da tripulação desesperada e ventos na África do Sul, mas, em agosto de 1487, conseguiu dar a volta ao cabo da Boa Esperança. Voltou para Lisboa e ajudou a construir os navios de Vasco da Gama. Acompanhou sua esquadra até o arquipélago do Cabo Verde, mas ficou por lá. Em 1500, embarcou na armada de Cabral, esteve no Brasil, mas, ao dobrar novamente o Cabo da Boa Esperança, uma tempestade afundou seu navio. Morreu sem ir às Índias.



Cristóvão Colombo (1451-1506)
Em 1476, com 25 anos de idade, o genovês emigrou para Portugal como empregado da Casa Centurione, de Florença. Antes, morou na Islândia, cujos vikings navegaram até Groelândia e o Canadá no ano 1000. Viveu dez anos na Ilha da Madeira, negociando açúcar. Em 1486, propôs ao rei português, D. João II, chegar a Índia navegando pelo Oeste. O soberano recusou e ele foi oferecer seus serviços aos reis de Castela, Fernando e Isabel. Em 1492, partiu com três caravelas e chegou até as Antilhas, acreditando estar nas Índias. D. João II arrependeu-se, claro. Em 1495, negociou com o português Fernão Dulmo a viagem de uma esquadra pela rota ocidental. Dulmo, entretanto, jamais partiu.



Fernão de Magalhães (1480-1521)
Lutou em Quiloa, na África, em 1505, na Índia, em 1507, e no Marrocos, em 1514, onde foi gravemente ferido. Recebia uma boa pensão do rei, mas queria aumento. Abandonou Portugal com trinta marinheiros e ofereceu seus serviços aos espanhóis. Era o homem certo para a idéia fixa dos reis de Castela: chegar às Índias viajando para Oeste. Em 1519, zarpou com cinco naus e 237 homens. Descobriu o estreito que leva seu nome, no sul da Patagônia, e chegou ao Pacífico. Os portugueses mandaram uma frota, da Índia, para afundá-lo. Magalhães escapou, mas morreu num ataque de nativos, nas Filipinas. Sebastian del Cano completou a viagem. Em 1522, voltou à Espanha com um navio e apenas dezoito homens. A primeira volta ao mundo durou três anos.

Fonte:
http://super.abril.com.br/superarquivo/1997/conteudo_49401.shtml


----------



## abrantes (1 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

*Cook, Taiti e o Sistema Solar*



*JAMES COOK E O TRÂNSITO DE VÉNUS*



28 de Maio 2004 - Mais ou menos a cada 120 anos uma mancha escura atravessa diante o Sol. Pequena, negra , quase perfeitamente circular, não é uma vulgar mancha solar. Nem todos a podem ver, mas alguns que o conseguem ficam com uma sensação estranha, como se estivessem na praia de uma ilha do Pacífico Sul, com os dedos dos pés enterrados na areia húmida.

Gaivotas volteavam no ar, a guinchar. Os cheiros da cidade de Plymouth passavam pelo navio misturando-se com a brisa salgada. As velas retesavam-se. O vento mudara e era altura de partir.






A 12 Agosto de 1768, o barco de Sua Majestade Endeavour saiu do porto, com o capitão James Cook no comando, com destino ao Taiti. A ilha fora "descoberta" pelos europeus justamente um ano antes no Pacífico Sul, uma parte da Terra tão pobremente explorada que os mapeadores não sabiam se haveria lá um grande continente... ou não. Cook  podia, também, ter ido à Lua ou a Marte. Ele teria de navegar através de milhares de quilometros de mar largo, sem nada como o Global Positioning System ou mesmo um bom relógio de pulso para medir o tempo para navegação, para encontrar uma pequena porção de terra com cerca de 32  km de comprimento. No trajeto, tempestades perigosas podiam (e aconteceu..) ocorrer sem aviso. Formas de vida desconhecidas aguardavam nas águas oceânicas. Cook estimou que metade da tripulação pereceria.






Valia a pena o risco,  concluiu, para observar o trânsito de Vénus.






"Às 2 da tarde içou as velas e fez-se ao mar tendo a bordo 94 pessoas," registou Cook no seu diário. O jovem naturalista do navio, Joseh Banks, foi mais romântico: "Dissemos adeus à Europa porque só o céu sabe durante quanto tempo, talvez para sempre."


A sua missão era chegar a Taiti antes de Junho 1769, estabelecer-se entre os habitantes da ilha, e construir um observatório astronómico. Cook e a sua tripulação observariam Vénus a deslizar sobre a face do Sol, e ao fazê-lo mediriam o tamanho do Sistema Solar. Ou assim esperava a Academia Real de Inglaterra, que financiou a viagem.


O tamanho do Sistema Solar era um dos principais mistérios da Ciência do século XVIII, tanto como a natureza da matéria escura e energia escura o são hoje. No tempo de Cook, os astrónomos sabiam que 6 planetas orbitavam o Sol (Urano, Neptuno, e Plutão ainda não tinham sido descobertos), e sabiam as distâncias relativas daqueles planetas - Júpiter, por exemplo, está 5 vezes mais longe do que a distância Sol-Terra. Mas qual seria essa distância... em quilometros? As distâncias absolutas eram desconhecidas.


Vénus era a solução. Edmund Halley verificou isto em 1716. Visto da Terra, Vénus ocasionalmente, atravessa a face do Sol. Parece como um disco escuro a deslizar por entre as verdadeiras manchas solares. Registando os tempos de começo e fim do trânsito de locais largamente espaçados na Terra, pensou Halley,  os astrónomos podiam calcular a distância a Vénus usando os princípios da paralaxe. O resto da escala do Sistema Solar seria fácil de calcular.





Edmund Halley

Mas havia um problema. Os trânsitos de Vénus são raros. Eles ocorrem aos pares, com 8 anos de separação, a intervalos de, aproximadamente, 120 anos. O próprio Halley nunca viveria para ver um. Uma equipa internacional tentou cronometrar o trânsito de Vénus em 1761, mas as condições meteorológicas e outros factores inutilizaram muitos dos seus dados. Se Cook e outros falhassem em 1769, todos os astrónomos da Terra estariam mortos antes da próxima oportunidade em 1874.

A expedição de Cook é muitas vezes comparada com uma missão espacial. "O Endeavour não era só uma viagem de descoberta," escreve Tony Horwitz no livro Blue Latitudes, o diário de navegação de Cook, "era também um laboratório para testar as últimas teorias e tecnologias, tal como as naves espaciais o são hoje."


Em certo sentido, a tripulação da Endeavour estavam a ser as cobaias na luta da Marinha contra "o flagelo do mar" -- o escorbuto. O corpo humano pode armazenar vitamina C apenas apenas para 6 semanas, findas as quais surgem hemorragias, astenia (falta de forças) e gengivas apodrecidas. Algumas embarcações do século XVIII perdiam metade da sua tripulação devido ao escorbuto. Cook transportou uma grande variedade de alimentos experimentais a bordo, alimentando a sua tripulação com coisas como couve fermentada (choucroute) e malte de cerveja não fermentado. Quem recusasse a comida seria chicoteado. Na verdade, Cook açoitou um em cada cinco da sua tripulação,  mais ou menos a média naquela época, segundo Horwitz. [N.T.: Sauerkraut (choucroute em francês) é couve fermentada. Óptimo para acompanhar pratos de origem alemã, como joelho de porco ou alguns tipos de salsichas.]

Na altura em que Cook chegou a Taiti em 1769, ele tinha viajado para Oeste durante 8 meses - tanto tempo como os actuais astronautas gastariam a chegar a Marte. Cinco tripulantes desapareceram quando o navio rondou o tempestuoso Cabo da Esperança, e outro marinheiro desesperado atirou-se borda fora durante a travessia de 10 semanas do Pacífico. O Endeavour estava bastante vulnerável quando aproou ao Taiti. Não havia contacto com o "controlo da missão", não havia imagens satélite para avisar de tempestades vizinhas, não havia qualquer tipo de ajuda. Cook navegou usando ampulhetas e cordas com nós para medir a velocidade do navio, e um sextante e almanaque para estimar a posição do Endeavour pelas estrelas. Era  difícil e perigoso.  [N.T.: Faça-se justiça. Tudo isto fizeram os portugueses 250 anos antes, com muito menos meios. Cook já tinha conhecimentos herdados. Os portugueses tiveram de inventar e criar.]

Surpreendentemente, chegaram quase todos ilesos a 13 de Abril de 1769, quase dois meses antes do trânsito. "Nesta altura nós tínhamos muito poucos homens na lista dos doentes... a companha (tripulação de navio) estava em geral bastante saudável, devido em grande parte à couve fermentada," escreveu Cook.

Taiti era tão estranho para os homens de Cook como Marte o parece para nós atualmente. Nenhum fato espacial era necessário para sobreviver. Pelo contrário, a ilha era confortável e bem apetrechada para vida humana; os habitantes da ilha eram amigáveis e simpáticos para conviver com os homens de Cook. Banks viu "o mais genuíno quadro de uma arcádia idílica e pacífica... que a imaginação pode criar." No entanto a flora, a fauna, os costumes e hábitos de Taiti eram muito esmagadoramente diferentes dos de Inglaterra; a tripulação de Endeavour ficou embevecida.


Não admira que Cook e Banks tivessem tão pouco a dizer sobre o trânsito, quando este finalmente ocorreu a 3 de Junho de 1769. O disco escuro de Vénus, que podia ser visto a deslizar sobre o disco encandeante do Sol através de telescópios especiais trazidos de Inglaterra, não poderia competir com o próprio Taiti.

A entrada do diário de Banks  do dia do trânsito contém 622 palavras; menos de 100 referentes a Vénus. Maioritariamente ele escreveu uma crónica de um encontro de pequeno-almoço com Tarróa, rei da Ilha, e a irmã de Tarróa, Nuna, e, a visita, mais tarde, de "três mulheres bonitas". De Vénus, diz, "juntei-me aos meus companheiros no observatório, levando comigo Tarróa, Nuna e alguns servidores do seu chefe; mostrámos-lhe o planeta sobre o Sol e fizemo-los entender que viemos de propósito para ver isso. Depois disso eles regressaram e eu com eles." Nota. Se o Rei ou o próprio Banks ficaram impressionados, Banks nunca o disse.

Cook foi um pouco mais pormenorizado: "Este dia foi tão favorável ao nosso objectivo como desejávamos; nenhuma nuvem foi vista... e o ar era perfeitamente limpo, portanto tivemos todas a vantagens que podíamos desejar ao observar toda a passagem do planeta Vénus diante do disco solar: nós vimos muito distintamente uma atmosfera  ou sombra obscura a rodear o corpo do  planeta o que prejudicou o registo dos tempos dos contactos, em especial dos contactos internos."


A "sombra obscura a envolver o corpo o planeta" foi um problema. A  filtragem da luz solar intensa na atmosfera de Vénus tirou a nitidez do limbo do disco e diminuiu a precisão com que Cook pôde cronometrar o trânsito. Por esta razão, as suas medições divergiram das do astrónomo do navio Charles Green, que observou o trânsito ao lado de Cook, em quase 42 segundos.


Cook e Green também observaram o "efeito de gota negra". Quando Vénus fica próximo do limbo do Sol -- o momento crítico para cronometrar o tempo -- a escuridão do espaço para além do limbo do Sol parece chegar e tocar no planeta. Pode recriar o efeito de gota negra com o seu polegar e  o dedo indicador: mantenha os dois em frente de um olho e estreite a distância entre eles. Antes de se tocarem, uma pequena ponte  sombreada preencherá o espaço entre eles. Segundo John Westfall, que escreveu para a revista Sky & Telescope de Junho 2004, "isto é simplesmente o resultado de como dois gradientes brilhante-escuro indistintos se unem." O efeito de gota negra, e a falta de nitidez de Vénus, tornaram difícil determinar quando é que o trânsito começou ou acabou.

Isto foi um problema para os observadores noutros locais, também, e não só para Cook, no Taiti. Qualquer observador, mas, não só para Cook em Taiti. De facto, com tudo feito e registado, as observações dos trânsitos de 1769 em 76 pontos do globo, incluindo o de Cook, não foram suficientemente precisos para determinar a  escala do Sistema Solar. Os astrónomos não o conseguiram até século XIX quando usaram a fotografia para registar o próximo par  de trânsitos.


Cook não ligava muito a estes assuntos; havia muito mais para explorar. Ordens secretas da Marinha indicaram-lhe para deixar a ilha quando o trânsito terminasse e "procurar entre Taiti e Nova Zelândia por um continente ou terra de grande extensão."

Durante grande parte do próximo ano Endeavour e a sua tripulação exploraram o Pacífico Sul, procurando por um continente que alguns cientistas do século XVIII clamavam ser necessário para equilibrar a grande massa de terras do Hemisfério Norte. A certa altura estiveram sem avistar terra durante dois meses. [N.T.: Vasco da Gama, 270 anos antes, partiu de Cabo Verde, navegou 93 dias pelo mar largo, sem avistar terra, até aportar em Melinde, na costa oriental de África.]  Mas a terra australis incognita, a desconhecida "terra do Sul", não existia, tal como Cook suspeitava. No caminho, Cook encontrou Maori agressivos da Nova Zelândia e aborígenes da Austrália (encontro de ambas as raças lamentariam em anos posteriores), explorou centenas de quilometros da costa (Neo Zelandesa e Australiana), e teve quase uma colisão desastrosa com a grande barreira de coral.


Acima: O Endeavour ancorou na Austrália depois de uma colisão  com a grande barreira de coral.

 Mais tarde, durante uma paragem de 10 semanas em Jacarta para reparações, sete marinheiros morrem de malária. A cidade portuária era densamente habitada por homens e doenças. Cook deixou-a tão rápido quanto possível, mas o mal estava feito. Os últimos 38 da companha  original de Endeavour pereceram incluindo o astrónomo Charles Green, a maioria de doenças apanhadas em Jacarta. "A taxa de mortalidade de 40% do navio não era considerada extraordinária naquela época", escreve Horwitz. "De facto, Cook seria mais tarde louvado pela preocupação excepcional com a saúde da tripulação."

A 11 Julho de 1771, Cook regressou a Inglaterra em Deal. A tripulação sobrevivente do Endeavour tinha circum-navegado o planeta, catalogado milhares de espécies de plantas, insectos e animais, encontrado novas (para eles) raças de gentes, e buscado continentes gigantes. Fora uma aventura épica.

Vistas as coisas, o trânsito fora apenas uma pequena parte da aventura de Cook, encantado por Taiti e sabotado pelas gotas negras. Mas por causa da viagem, Cook e Vénus estão ligados. De facto, pode dizer-se que a melhor razão para ver um trânsito de Vénus é James Cook.

Fonte:
http://astrosurf.com/ceu/ciencia2852004.html

+ informações
http://www.voyagelongandstrange.com/
http://southseas.nla.gov.au/index.html
http://www.anmm.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=457


----------

